# Bit paranoid??



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi everyone!

So I had a couple of days off work last week with a sickness bug  and spent all my time reading through posts on HVF while in bed!!

Anyway I have seen a couple of threads re: bad breeders producing dogs with unstable/fearful/dominant temperaments and the problems their owners have had with these dogs. I thought back to Hercules' breeder and it has got me worried!

I will be completely honest, when we got Hercules, while we were aware of the commitment it would involve, we were very naive about breeders. We thought that provided we got him from a breeder rather than a store, we would be ok. I only found the forum once we had him!

I have found out we did EVERYTHING wrong. Firstly, there was no waiting list for Hercules, we phoned up after looking up the breeder's name on the internet, and literally the next day we were picking him up. What's more, it was New Year's Day!

When we got there she owned both the parents as well as two older Vs. We got to meet them and they seemed friendly. She also showed my husband the hip scores etc and they were ok. 

She didn't ask us anything about our lifestyle, occupation etc though. She asked us if we wanted a boy or girl, there were two male puppies and she let us pick which one she wanted. H was the biggest of the litter, but he was a bit quieter than his brother and that was why we picked him, but looking back at it we really didn't know what we were doing  She seemed quite keen just to sell him to us. Also she said she would send us his paperwork in the post, and we still haven't got it. To be fair to her though she did ring up in the first week to check how we were getting on with him. When I read the link to 'backyard' v 'hobby' breeders, though, this lady definitely fitted more into 'backyard.' 

Needless to say if we ever get another dog we know a lot more what we should be doing.

I am just worried in case he develops problems in the future? He's 8 months now and so far I think he's doing ok. He has never growled, he will sit and wait for his food, he's friendly with other dogs, submissive if anything. He's very affectionate and loves cuddles and licking your face :-\ He can be stubborn (he was neutered on Monday, so has to walk on the lead for a week, no running allowed. He HATES this and so would rather not go for a walk..he runs away when he sees his lead coming! ) Also he's very excitable and playful, especially around kids/dogs, so I have to watch him, but I figured that was normal for a V! So far he doesn't seem to be showing any dominant/aggressive behaviour.

I was just wondering if a problem was going to occur because of bad breeding would it have happened by now? Also what to look out for re: problem behaviours? Or am i just being ridiculously paranoid? 

Sorry for the long/waffly post. Even if there was a problem we would never give the bomb up, he's like a child!! I think I read too much sometimes...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Calm down 8) 8) Hbomb, I think you are probably worrying about nothing.

Yes maybe your breeder wasn't ideal. On the other hand your puppy is showing no signs of aggressive behaviour and it is unlikely that he will do so now. He sounds like he has a lovely temperament. As to whether he develops health issues later on - unfortunately even puppies from good breeders can develop health issues so I would just enjoy him and not worry about what might happen later on. 

Did you ever get the paperwork from her? If you didn't I would give her call and press for that. It is always interesting to see who you boy is related to.

Enjoy your boy he sounds a lovely dog.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

What you read on the forum describes the ideal puppy, the ideal hunt bred puppy. Not what most owners should deal with. 

I did the same thing as you... only stipulation, since these are strictly Hungarian dogs, are very rare, come from a very limited gene pool, the breeder had to be Canadian of some Hungarian origin and had to have at least 15 years experience breeding only Vizsla. That assured me they care about physical health and temperament. We live Canada and the dog is exposed to extreme cold winter temps.

Had I known more about these dogs I would not have changed my choice. Health is #1 requirement. Training is child play, at least as far as I am concerned.
To be totally honest, I had to adjust my training principles and expectations. The Vizsla gets a free pass as long as the command is obeyed in timely fashion. Patience is of utmost importance. Many trainers allow 2 seconds after the command was issued before a correction follows... I allow at 8-10 seconds and even repeat the command with same tone intensity before a correction must come.

If H is healthy, you have nothing to worry about. Concentrate on training and you will have the dog you always wanted.

PS
I feed him raw meat in the morning, and kibble in late afternoon not sure if that makes any difference as far as health is concerned but at 17 months Sam looks and feels healthy. 
According to his vet, he's weight is pretty ideal but Sam is not neutered. If neutered, the dog should receive 25% less calories, according to literature.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not an expert. However, I know I was worried about behavioral issues and socialization. Sounds like you lucked out with a well natured and well socialized pup. If you get another Vizsla you will be extra careful, but it sounds like all ended well in your case. My guess is that if there was lack of socialization you would have seen it very early, as well as a timid disposition. 

At 8 months, you probably wouldn't be able to see health issues, but behaviorally, my guess is you would see it very early. As hotmischief said, physical problems pop up with the best of breeders as well. Go ahead and get that pedigree from the breeder and you will be able to search your little guy's history to see if he is prone to anything. Either way, enjoy your little guy!

We tried to research and ask lots of questions of the breeder and make sure they asked questions of us, but STILL didn't do all that they recommend (we didn't know at that point!!). In the end we got a healthy happy puppy who has filled our lives with joy. If we do it again will we go through the same breeder or follow all the forum's advice? I'm still not sure, in our case. We wanted a family pet. Oso has a good pedigree, was socialized well and our breeder still checks in with us. We found him online though and didn't meet either of his parents in person. It could have ended badly, but it didn't and it didn't for you either.

My advice also is to enjoy your guy and don't sweat what happened in the past.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Enjoy your boy.
You and he have a long life ahead of you. Don't let something like this have an effect on your relationship. Love him for what he is,and not something he may not be.
Just because a pup comes from titled stock doesn't guarantee anything other than the statistical odds favor that they may have inheirited the desired genes from the parents. They can just as easily have inheirited the couch eating genes instead.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I thought I was being a bit neurotic 

Good news.. stitches came out yesterday so finally got to let him off the lead after 10 days. Took him to a field full of long grass and he ran and ran without stopping in circles for about 45 mins 

Datacan.. thanks for the advice about the feeding. Hercules is looking a little podgy, I figured it was because he was not running after having the op, but if he doesn't lose it I will cut down his food!


----------

